

Show HN: My new iPad app for people with Dyslexia - navanit
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/spell-better/id591637893?mt=8#

======
michaelpinto
"Learn" might be seen somewhat insulting if you have dyslexia — it may not be
that you don't know the right order, but when you type your brain sends the
wrong signals to your hand. So I'd advise you to come up with a better label.

Also if you're dyslexic it's easier to read white text on a black background,
and it's easier to tell the differences between letters that have a serif
since dyslexic is really about letter recognition.

Lastly dyslexia is as much about reading and verbal skills as it is about
writing: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyslexia>

I think you should re-label your app around the issue of learning to spell
rather (which is a good market) rather than dyslexia. It's that or find an
expert on dyslexia and evolve the app.

------
GhotiFish
"Thanks so much! Boy am I excited. This app offers great word prediction with
a robust dictionary. It also works along with iPad accessibility features
including speak text and word highlighting. Love it! Will spread the word! "

Wow. That is one coherent mom.

